# My first auto accident...



## keith10247 (Sep 11, 2007)

So,  I am fairly new to the EMS world,  I have recently been released as a driver and have finally had the chance to run some calls.  Labor Day was not my favorite day because we ran ALL night.  I cought about 30 minutes of sleep between each call.  At 4:30 tones went out for a car accident up the street.  I jump in the ambo and flip the lights on.  I let the engine crew go infront of me because im not the best navigator at 4:30am.  We pull up on the scene and find a motorcycle in the middle of the road.  As with all of our accidents, the rescue/engine stays at the beginning of the accident and the ambulance crew goes to the front.  

The amount of random parts everywhere indicated that this outcome was not going to be so great for the driver. The engine crew went over and looked over the ditch and called him DOA.  We sat there for about 4 hours waiting for PD to get there and do their crash scene investigation.  Once the sun comes up a little more, it becomes apparant that the ambulance has ran something over in its final stop to the side of the road.  

My ambulance became part of the crash scene due to the fact that half of the guy's brain was stuck in the front tire of my ambulance. :censored: I just washed that!!  

Everyone seemed to enjoy it.  I now get random jokes like "It takes brains to drive the ambulance" and things like that.  

Thankfully the wagon crew offered to spray down the road...I backed up and let them spray off my tire!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh dear, that is something to think about......


----------



## Glorified (Sep 11, 2007)

that's awful. poor guy.  how would you like your brains on some dirty tires? this is why I will never ride a motorcycle.


----------



## keith10247 (Sep 12, 2007)

Totally agreed on the riding motorcycles.  A friend of mine got killed a couple years ago on a motorcycle.  I dont like the fact that I am giving every other person on the road a chance to kill me. 

Turns out the guy had a beer can in his pocket, was already drinking, and according to witnesses, passing them around curves on a windy road at 100mph.  The double yellow lines are there for a reason.


----------



## Operator 37 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Colander helmet*

About a dozen years ago I responded to a MVA involving a motorcycle. The operator had ridden up to the bike in front of him and touched tires causing his bike to flip backwards. (It was a chopper.) The operator came off the bike to land under the guardrail, with his legs in the street. Helmet law here in NY and the patient had complied by wearing a plastic, green colander. The colander was still in place and was badly mangled but it did save the life of the man. He  had a severe abrasion to the area above the left ear....plus a broken arm.


----------

